#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Oordoppen

## _Joop_

Hallo,

Weet iemand een adres in de omgeving Eindhoven/Tilburg waar ik goede oordoppen op maat kan laten maken.. ?

Alvast bedankt !

Joop

SGM's en ACLLETJES !

----------


## bas_geluid

volgens mij kan dat bij iedere gehoorapparaten specialist.

In veldhoven zitten er in iedergeval al 2 zaken die het kunnen leveren. 

Kosten toen 235 Gulden, bijna geen prijsverschil. Het wordt namelijk toch opgestuurd naar een gespecialiseerd bedrijf.

Groeten Bas Geluid

There are only 10 types of people in the world: 
Those who understand binary and those who don't

----------


## tididi

ik heb ze laten maken door firma earmo uit zwolle ze hebben in heel nedeland dealers dus kijk maar op hun site 
het gaat hier wel om autoplastics dus op maat gemaakt

p.j

----------


## _Joop_

Ok, bedankt allemaal alvast !

SGM's en ACLLETJES !

----------


## Rieske

Hallo Joop,

Ik heb mijn oordoppen (merk Earomo) laten maken bij van Boxtel gehoortoestelen in Eindhoven. De winkel zit in de bocht tegenover die hoge toren (ben even de naam kwijt..) bij de Willem II straat. De doppen die ik heb bevallen erg goed, ik ben er dan ook wel zeer voorzichtig mee....

Was wel een beetje vreemd om een winkel binnen te stappen waar gehoortoestellen verkopen. 
<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> WAT ZEGT U ???

----------


## Mathijs

er zijn een aantal bedrijfen die doppen maken. Waar je goed op moet letten is hoe je ze laat instellen (to hoe hard jij het hoord) en hoe ze filteren.

Je hebt namelijk doppen die het ook deels af filteren.

Maar BV Groenenveld (ik zou je geen website kunnen geven) maakt doppen waarvan de weergave bijna liniair is.

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Even een andere vraag die bij het onderwerp aansluit: welke filters hebben jullie in je doppen zitten? Ik heb het aan die man gevraagd en die heeft er bruine voor me ingezet (precieze beschrijving weet ik niet precies), wat hebben jullie aangemeten gekregen?

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:
> Ik heb mijn oordoppen (merk Earomo) laten maken bij van Boxtel gehoortoestelen in Eindhoven. De winkel zit in de bocht tegenover die hoge toren (ben even de naam kwijt..) bij de Willem II straat. De doppen die ik heb bevallen erg goed, ik ben er dan ook wel zeer voorzichtig mee....



Rieske,
Bedankt voor de tip. Ik heb meteen gebeld en een afspraak gemaakt voor morgen.

Joop

SGM's en ACLLETJES !

----------


## nijhuisr

oordoppen? mischien moet je eens muziek draaien die je wel leuk vind.
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mathijs

> citaatordoppen? mischien moet je eens muziek draaien die je wel leuk vind.



Goeie <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af!

----------


## Martijn Tacken

Zo grappig is dat niet, gehoorbescherming is een serieuze zaak in deze branch
zelfs al "draai je maar af en toe een plaatje" op feestjes bij jou in de buurt.
Ken een collega uit het vak die is moeten stoppen en nu gek wordt als de hond begint
de blaffen of als iemand in huis de deuren wat hard dicht slaat.

Hetzelfde geldt trouwens voor bezoekers aan discotheken, evenementen en feesten. Je wordt
tegenwoordig blootgesteld aan veel te hoge geluidsniveaus: Enkele weken geleden heb nog een
continu geluidsniveau van 110dBA gemeten (CDtje van DJ) aan de rand van de dansvloer van een niet nader te noemen
disco in het Noord-Oosten van het land. Ik ben absoluut geen fan van regeltjes, maar we moeten
als geluidstechnici of DJs wel bewuster worden van onze verantwoordelijkheid!

Ok, dat is er weer uit... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


Imagine you're getting enough money for what you do.

----------


## cobi

Misschien een tip:

Een vriend van mij heeft zijn doppen laten gieten bij een audicien/opticien. Op de bon heeft hij laten zetten dat hij een bril heeft gekocht en de bon heeft hij doorgestuurd naar de verzekering.

Is natuurlijk het proberen waard.

----------


## beyma

> citaat: Op de bon heeft hij laten zetten dat hij een bril heeft gekocht en de bon heeft hij doorgestuurd naar de verzekering.



[off topic]

En zo gaan dus de verzekeringspremie's omhoog<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

[off topic off]

----------


## fredjuhh

klein vraagje: geven die earplugs een beter effect als die schuimoprol dingetjes? of doen jullie het vooral omdat die zo opvallen vanwege hun gele kleur? 
nadeel daarvan is natuurlijk ook de slechte herbruikbaarheid.

nothing more to add

----------


## Dave

Dat is een punt, ander punt is dat je bij de autoplastics kan kiezen hoeveel ze dempen bij welke frequentie. Zo kun je kiezen voor een lineaire demping, en dat is voor de muziek wel lekker. 
Zelf gebruik ik de Music-Safe oordopjes van Alpine. Werken goed en kosten iets van 25 euro. Er zitten 2 soorten plugs bij, beiden met een andere dempingskarakteristiek.

There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## peentje

otoplasten kosten veel geld, maar zijn minimaal het dubbele waard. Alle andere mogelijkheden van gehoorbescherming zijn niet vergelijkbaar, zelfs niet de oorkappen die in werkplaatsten te vinden zijn.

Otoplasten zijn daarnaast vrijwel onzichtbaar want ze zijn van doorzichtig materiaal gemaakt alleen het filter heeft een kleur. Het is allemaal afhankelijk van de keuze van wel of niet een touwtje.

Ik heb toen gekozen voor de touwtjesvariant, maar wel het touwtje verwijderd, kan ik het altijd weer terugplaatsen en de plugjes zijn beter te plaatsen en te verwijderen.

niet zo luid, ik kom voor mijn rust.

----------


## Controller

Welke filter moet je gebruiken in deze branch, dus voor discotheken/drive-in/concerten waar je op db levels van 110db zit

----------


## Lazy

Beter Horen in Tilburg is een erg goed bedrijf!!

Gieten ze op maat zeg maar en ik vind ze echt super fijn!!

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> Welke filter moet je gebruiken in deze branch, dus voor discotheken/drive-in/concerten waar je op db levels van 110db zit




Kun je bij die bedrijven na vragen, die vragen gewoon waar het voor nodig is en die zien dan wat de goede filters zijn..

ik kon kiezen uit 3 sterktes volgensmij

----------


## WTT

[code]Martijn Tacken[/code]

[code]Je wordt tegenwoordig blootgesteld aan veel te hoge geluidsniveaus:[/code]

Had je schilder moet worden en niet iets doen met geluid maar voor oude vandage klusjes bel ik jou (je weet wel met van die dove lussen)

----------


## Robert

Lijkt me een uiterst verstandige opmerking van WTT rentals! (...)

----------


## Kav

Maar dat neemt niet weg dat je je gehoor moet beschermen wil je na je 35e ook nog blijven werken in het vak op een redelijk niveau. Op het moment dat je oren suizen of fluiten na een klus weet je dat je die avond een gehoorbeschadiging hebt opgelopen.

Groeneveld heeft ER-15 en ER-25 otoplastiken van respectivelijk 15 en 25 dB demping.
zie http://www.groeneveld-intersafe.nl/p...3&catID=536867

Varifoon heeft gehoorbescherming met instelbare demping tussen de 5 en 30 dB (boven de 1kHz tot 43 dB) met stappen van 5 dB: +32 (011) 621828


Alpine heeft naast otoplastieken de universele musicsafe: http://www.alpine.nl/musicsafe.htm

In het theater voldoet 15 dB demping genoeg, in de discotheek werk ik met 20 dB demping wat voldoende is om in 6 uur geen gehoorbeschadiging op te lopen.

Voor alle gehoorbescherming geldt dat de hogere frequenties iets meer worden gedempt dan de lagere, omdat de hogere ook de meest schadelijke zijn.

----------


## Controller

Ik heb vandaag een afspraak voor vrijdag gemaakt voor gehoorbescherming te laten maken.

Ik laat dit doen door Van Boxtel hoorwinkels (zitten o.a. in venray en nijmegen) en het worden optoplastieken.
Dus ze gieten ze eerst en over 2 a 3 weken kan ik ze ophalen dan zijn ze klaar. Er komt een filter in die geschikt is voor discotheek, concert werk dus met db levels van 120db.

En setje kost 79,- ex de btw. en dat is inclusief het volgende:
Set gehoorbeschermers op maat gemaakt. 
Schoonmaakset ( bekertje + zeefje / blaasbalgje en 6 schoonmaaktabletten ) 
Verzekering tegen verlies en beschadiging voor 2 jaar. 
Draagkoord en kledingklem. 
Etui, persoonlijke pas, gebruiksaanwijzing en oorsmeer verwijderpen. 
Oorafdrukken retour. 
Vanaf 5 sets gratis bezoek op uw bedrijfslocatie. 
Tussen het 4e en 5e jaar automatische een oproep ter vervanging. 
Snelle levertijden. 

http://www.home.zonnet.nl/hgabri/

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door WTT_
> 
> [code]Martijn Tacken[/code]
> 
> [code]Je wordt tegenwoordig blootgesteld aan veel te hoge geluidsniveaus:[/code]
> 
> Had je schilder moet worden en niet iets doen met geluid maar voor oude vandage klusjes bel ik jou (je weet wel met van die dove lussen)



Die dove lus heb jij nodig over een paar jaar  :Big Grin: .

Weet iemand een goede zaak in de buurt van Utrecht voor otoplasten? En hoe duur zijn die ongeveer?
Ik vind de muziek die ik zelf schuif trouwens vaak heel leuk, maar mijn oren moeten nog lang mee  :Smile: .

----------


## geluidmoderator

Dit is en blijft meer iets voor de lounge, het is iets wat bijvoorbeeld licht technici ook nodig hebben.

----------


## JeroentjE

Bedrijf dat niet alleen gehoorbeschermings artikelen verkoopt maar bijvoorbeeld ook in-ear's; Kloes Safety. 

http://www.kloes.nl/safety.htm

Die gasten doen de hele dag niks anders dus kunnen je alles wat met geluid en gehoorbescherming te maken heeft vertellen!

Heb er zelf ook uitstekende ervaring mee.

----------


## shure-fan

de zangeres van een bandje waar wij het geluid en licht voor doen, heeft in-ears laten gieten ( variphones dual-drivers elite)bij dat bedrijf, en ik heb haar mening eens gevraagd over die doppen en zij is er uitermate tevreden mee,

----------


## moderator

Er zijn een heleboel zaken waar je goede gehoorbescherming aan kunt laten meten, zeker in de buurt van Utrecht, eigenlijk in iedere grote stad zit wel een deskundige audicien.

----------


## kokkie

De gezochte website.

http://www.groeneveld-intersafe.nl/

Ze hebben idd doppen met lineaire demping van 15 en 25dB. 
Gebruik zelf 15dB is eigenlijk altijd voldoende in mijn ogen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Mijn vader reistte laatst met KLM World Business Class en had voor mij een kistje met verzorgingsspullen voor in het vliegtuig meegenomen en verhip: ook oordoppies die dempen 32 dB!


t Is natuurlijk niet klasse A, maar vond t toch wel grappig dat ik ze in da kistje vond [8D]

----------


## Chevy

De mijne komen van Variphone in Peer (belgie) en kosten een goeje 100 euro. En als ze stuk zijn kan je ze er gratis laten maken

----------


## Radar

Vandaag mijn nieuwe doppen gehaald bij "beter horen".
Die laten hun doppen maken door comfoor.
Ik las daar op de site dat er ook een in ear optie op zit.
Volgende week dus nog mag even terug.
Als was het alleen al om de charmante bediening.

----------


## Amati

Ik heb mijn doppen laten bij Horen audiciens.
Kostten toendertijd 250 gulden. Had ze laten maken omdat ik toen dagelijks achter mn drumstel zat. 
Heb ze nu nog steeds en gebruik ze nu op klus en met uitgaan. Alleen met mixen doe ik ze niet in, want toch mixt het niet fijn omdat je het idee hebt niet alles te horen. Maar alst eenmaal loopt of als een collega mixt dan heb ik ze altijd in.
Geen zin om op jonge leeftijd als standaardzin: Wat zeg je?! Te hebben.
En wat WTT zegt, vind ik een nogal domme opmerking omdat in deze branche je juist vaak en veel met hoge DB-niveau's te maken hebt en je moet daar dus op een verantwoorde manier mee omgaan. 
En als geluidstechnicus moet je het toch hebben van je oren.
Mzzl

----------


## Koemar

Hoi Forum leden,

Ik zie dat bij dit topic even een puntje over het hoofd gezien wordt; Juist de Lineare demping bij oordopjes is waarom je er zo veel voor wilt betalen. Anders kun je, als je niet aan comfort denkt, net zo goed goedkope wegwerp dopjes pakken, die filteren immers ook alleen de hoog en midden freq's eruit. Ook de goedkopere aangemeten dopjes filteren NOOIT linear. Het systeem van Beter Horen, absoluut NIET om reclame te maken, is het systeem wat echt het BEST linear dempt: Ik heb voordat ik mijn oortjes ging kopen echt veel van deze systemen vergeleken. Ik hep mijn oordopjes (Beter Horen) nu drie jaar en 2 maandjes, deze hebben lineare filtertjes van 15 db, dat is echt voldoende. Ik beveel deze dopjes dan ook aan, omdat ze zacht en comfortabel zijn. Je moet er wel op letten dat Alle systemen na 3-4 jaar vervangen moeten worden!!! Ik ga volgende maand dus ook mijn spaarpot omgooien. Btw Variphone is ook erg goed, echter zijn ze iets duurder dan Beter Horen.

Ik hoop dat jullie er iets mee kunnen!

----------


## Triple S

Maar mixen jullie nou ook echt met je doppen in?
Het lijkt me toch onoverkoombaar om het geluidsniveau in de zaal ook in de gaten te blijven houden.
En dan ga ik er gemakshalve van uit dat je door lineaire demping geen "verschillen" in het geluid hoort.

Of hebben jullie zoiets van "mijn oren zijn beschermd, knallen maar!"

----------


## lifesound

ik mix met mijn oordoppen in .... en eigenlijk ook weer niet  :Big Grin: 

Kortom, ik gebruik het "aan-uit" systeem. Tijdens de show regelmatig je doppen een minuutje insteken komt je mixkwaliteit ten goede naar mijn ervaring. Je oren raken minder snel vermoeid, zijn minder snel gewoon aan het volume, ..........

Ik kan iedereen aanraden het eens te proberen!

----------


## Koemar

Hey triple S,

Mixen met de oordopjes (continu) in is eigenlijk onmogelijk. Oordopjes dempen wel linear, maar wijken per frequentie wel ietsje af. Met ietsje bedoel ik 0,5 - 1 dB. Bovendien heb je niet 'Precies dezelfde dynamiek' met oordopjes in. Er zit tenslotte toch zacht plasctic in je oor. Steek maar eens een vinger in je oor (Ooraal, haha) en ga dan maar eens een poging doen om te zingen. Dan zul je dus merken dat je een soort van eigen monitor hebt. 

Met vriendelijke Groet,

Ronnie Santegoeds

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:Steek maar eens een vinger in je oor (Ooraal, haha) en ga dan maar eens een poging doen om te zingen. Dan zul je dus merken dat je een soort van eigen monitor hebt.



eindelijk de ware betekenis van "in-ear monitoring"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Triple S

> citaat:
> Hey triple S,
> 
> Mixen met de oordopjes (continu) in is eigenlijk onmogelijk



Helemaal mijn idee!!

----------


## Koemar

Hey! Eindelijk mensen die t met n 17-jarige eens zijn op t forum [8D] :Big Grin:

----------


## lj djcenter

Zijn er ook mensen die adressen weten waar men oordoppen kan laten maken. Dit in nederland laten maken is iets van het goede teveel alles reacties zijn welkom

greetz tom

----------


## Skepers

Hey Tom,

Ik heb mijn doppen destijds (twee jaartjes terug) bij Ronell europe besteld. Deze komen langs om de doppen aan te meten, en komen ze ook persoonlijk afleveren. Ze werken in Nederland, Duitsland en Engeland, maar misschien ook wel in Belgie. Zou je ff kunnen informeren. Product dat ze leveren is van goeie kwaliteit, en service is prima. Kijk es op www.ronell.nl
Succes ermee, 

Groeten Ronald

----------


## lifesound

Variphone in Peer
Ik denk ongeveer de beste die je kunt vinden...
www.variphone.com

----------


## lj djcenter

Mijn oordoppen worden dus door het atelier gemaakt waarvan variphone gebruik maakt omdat oostende nu eenmaal dichter ligt dan peer voor mij

greetz tom

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:...omdat oostende nu eenmaal dichter ligt dan peer voor mij...



Dat is maar een idee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik zoek ook goede oordoppen maar niet zo zulke hele duren. Dit omdat ik niet dagelijks bezig ben met grote evenementen etc maar het komt wel zaker voor. Welke kan ik het beste nemen?

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Ik zoek ook goede oordoppen maar niet zo zulke hele duren. Dit omdat ik niet dagelijks bezig ben met grote evenementen etc maar het komt wel zaker voor. Welke kan ik het beste nemen?



In dit geval is de "Music Safe" van Alpine (.nl) aan te raden. 
Deze doppen zijn o.a. bij Feedback voor rond de 30 euro te koop.

Zelf gebruik ik deze doppen ook al een aardige tijd, maar heb nu toch maar de stap gezet om over te gaan naar otoplastieken. Vooral omdat ik de music safe niet heel lekker vindt zitten.

Nu is mijn oog (of oor..  :Smile: ) op de EXINORE ER FlexComfort® gevallen. Deze otoplastiek wordt o.a. via de "Beter Horen" winkels geleverd. 





> citaat:
> EXINORE ER FlexComfort® 
>  Een gehoorbeschermer dragen en tóch geluid horen in de natuurlijke klankkleur? 
> De EXINORE ER FlexComfort® maakt het mogelijk. Deze gehoorbeschermer heeft een revolutionair filter dat een vlakke demping geeft in het gehele frequentiegebied van 125 tot 8.000 Hertz. Door deze vlakke demping is de EXINORE ER FlexComfort® uitermate geschikt voor musici. Er treedt namelijk nauwelijks vervorming op van het aangeboden geluid. Het lijkt alsof het volume van een radio lager wordt gezet. 
> Inmiddels gebruikt een groot aantal professionele orkesten en bands in binnen- en buitenland de EXINORE ER FlexComfort®.



tot 8.000 Hertz.....    Dit verbaasde mij een beetje, omdat het menselijke gehoor ook nog ver boven de 8.000 Hertz kan werken.
Wordt het gebied boven de 8.000 Hertz als minder belangrijk ervaren, of is het filteren technisch gewoon niet mogelijk?

Binnenkort maar eens even goed laten informeren door "Beter horen". 

Ook is de sterke van de filter wel van belang. 
Stel je staat in een geluidsdruk van 101 Db en je hebt filters van 15 db, dan kan je volgens de tabellen daar nogsteeds maar 2 uur in blijven zonder schade. 

Maar als je met filters van 25 db in een geluidsdruk van 95 db staat, dan kan dit weer onprettig zacht overkomen.

----------


## lj djcenter

Ik gebruik nu al een tijdje mijn variphone oordoppen en das zalig. Geen ruisende oren meer achterna en je hoort nog alles het zij gedempt. Zelfs een normaal gesprek kan je nog voeren zonder dat men in u oren moeten roepen

greetz tom

----------


## B-there

Ik gebruik nu al ongeveer een jaar de 'Elacin ER20' doppen.
Heb deze bestelt bij Proaudiovisie.nl
Ze bieden een lineaire demping van 20Db, en ze kosten zo'n 29 euro. Ik ben er zeer tevreden over. 

Ik heb de ervaring met deze doppen dat je ze het beste gedurende de hele show in kan laten.

Grz,

Bart

----------


## Sikkie

ik heb sinds kort 'Music Safe' van Alpine. Voor 27 euro gekocht. Dempt redelijk goed, alleen ik kan niet zeggen dat het liniair is. Bovendien kan ik gesprekken ook niet helemaal volgen, maar anders waarschijnlijk ook niet. Maar er zijn meer voordelen dan nadelen en die 27 euro is het best wel waard...

Greetz,
Tom

----------


## T Master

Kan iemand mij sites geven, zo veel mogelijk, over oordoppen?

Ik wil is vergelijken, want ik ga er kopen voor uit te gaan en mss voor te dj-en.

----------


## T Master

Ik zoek ook goede oordoppen maar niet zo zulke hele duren. Dit omdat ik niet dagelijks bezig ben met grote evenementen etc maar het komt wel zaker voor. Welke kan ik het beste nemen?

----------


## thyzerrr

@Stefan: tot 8k zullen ze een redelijk vlakke demping geven, daarboven zal de demping wat minder recht verlopen.8 tot 16k is 'slechts' 1 octaaf.

Ik gebruik sinds een half jaar harde otoplastieken van Earmo, en die bevallen me uitstekend. Demping is volgens mij niet vlak, maar heel erg vind ik dat niet. FOH mixen met doppen in is immers niet te doen. Bijkomend voordeel is dat de spraakverstaanbaarheid met de filters die ik erin heb een stuk is verbeterd. Minder geschreeuw dus.

Voor weinig gebruik en/of een klein budget zijn de MusicSafe's prima te gebruiken

----------


## LJ Bert

heb mijn bij variphone laten gieten. echt zalig heb de musician ears gepakt met een liniare demping van 15 db je hebt ze ook op 9 en 25 db maar deze zijn minder liniar voor muziekanten met bepaalde instrumenten. hebt ook de 20 db demping maar deze zijn niet op maat. als je op hun site kijkt kun je ook gewone dempers kopen op maar of niet maar dit zijn geen musician eears dus net iets mindere kwaliteit maar het is altijd beter voor je gehoor!!!!!

kwa in-ear monitors bne ik aan het overwegen de es-2 te kopen aangezien de meeste artiesten ook 2weg hebben. maarja 740 is ook weer niet niks he

----------


## Chris Dust

Hoi, ik ben hier nieuw en hier terrecht gekomen door google omdat ik op zoek was naar gehoorbescherming.
wat me opviel is dat jullie gebruikers zijn en dus echt de info uitwissellen die ik nodig heb.
Maar ik heb zelf nog wat rondgeneusd en wat ik vond is

www.filterz.net

hier in deze topic nog niet besproken. ze kosten 119 euro en zijn otoplastieken.
als referentie geven ze op dat armin van buuren en andere ze ook gebruiken.

mijn vraag was: wat denken jullie van zoiets.
ik ben van plan zoiets aanteschaffen omdat ik toch al steeds een continue piep in m`n oren hoor.

----------


## Sikkie

Tja Chris, Ik denk dat dit wel wat is. Ik weet niet wie je bent of wat je doet, maar mixen kun je met geen enkele gehoorbeschermer. Voor het stappen en andere dingen waar je zelf niks hoeft te doen is dit perfect!

Greetz,
TOm

----------


## G-LiTe

Hoi,

Kan iemand mij een indicatie van wat ik mag verwachten aan kosten bij gehoorbeschermingssetjes van Variphone?

G'ke

----------


## gideon

Bij welke Muziek-Zaken zijn deze Music-Safe doppen te koop?

----------


## Bastisito

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sikkie_
> 
> Tja Chris, Ik denk dat dit wel wat is. Ik weet niet wie je bent of wat je doet, maar mixen kun je met geen enkele gehoorbeschermer. Voor het stappen en andere dingen waar je zelf niks hoeft te doen is dit perfect!
> 
> Greetz,
> TOm



Ik wil hier toch nog even op reageren. Mixen met oordoppen in is prima te doen! Gewoon een koptelefoon aanschaffen die een aardig volume kan produceren...

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door gideon_
> 
> Bij welke Muziek-Zaken zijn deze Music-Safe doppen te koop?



Feedback in Rotterdam.

----------


## jakkes72

[/quote]Ik wil hier toch nog even op reageren. Mixen met oordoppen in is prima te doen! Gewoon een koptelefoon aanschaffen die een aardig volume kan produceren...
[/quote]

Dan kun je de doppen ook wel uit doen als je toch weer hetzelfde geluidsniveau via de koptelefoon op je oren krijgt.

----------


## gideon

ook online te bestellen ergens behalve bij musik-produktiv.de?

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sikkie_
> 
> Tja Chris, Ik denk dat dit wel wat is. Ik weet niet wie je bent of wat je doet, maar mixen kun je met geen enkele gehoorbeschermer. Voor het stappen en andere dingen waar je zelf niks hoeft te doen is dit perfect!



Nee idd, geluid schuiven met gehoorbescherming in is echt hopeloos. Ik heb het 1 keer geprobeerd: soundchecken en eerste deel zonder en dan doppen in. Maar je vertrouwt het gewoon niet meer dus ik deed ze eigenlijk automatisch weer uit.
Ik gebruik ze ook alleen maar voor uitgaan en andere gelegenheden met herrie (ik heb ze tijdens lowlands dag en nacht in gehad  :Smile: ), daar is het echt perfect voor.
Wat trouwens ook niet echt lekker werkt, is naar een grote party gaan zonder gehoorbescherming en dan vrij snel erachter aan een klus moeten schuiven.

----------


## marcel

Jaren lang wilde ik er ook niet aan, maar goed .. het verstand komt met de jaren (of beter gezegt, het na ruizen van de oortjes ..)

Ben me nu dus aan het oriënteren voor gehoorbescherming en moet zeggen dat het 'Filterz' (www.filterz.nl) me wel aanspreek, voornamelijk wat betreft de prijs (119 euro incl btw).

De vraag is alleen ... zijn er hier ook mensen die deze otoplastieken ook daadwerkelijk gebruiken, en hoe verhouden deze doppen zich tot bijvoorbeeld de Musician Earplugs van Variphone, en de hier vaak genoemde otoplastieken van Beter Horen.

Ik ga er geen artiesten of bandjes mee 'schuiven', het is voornamelijk voor DJ gebruik.

De musician earplugs van Variphone kosten overigeens zo'n 160 euro incl, en ik vraag me dan ook af of het voor mijn gebruik nodig is deze 40 euro extra uit te geven, of dat de filterz volstaan.

Is er ook iemand die mij kan vertellen hoeveel db de flterz 'dempen', uit de dempingswaarden tabel op de filterz site word ik namelijk weinig wijzer (http://www.filterz.net/content/demping.html)

Marcel

----------


## soundcheckfrits

zoals al eerder is vermeld in dit topic  doet ronell.nl ook otoplastiken        ik heb ze zelf ook en ze zijn ongv  120 eurie,        heb er goeie ervaring mee.

----------


## marcel

De otoplastiken van ronell, zit daar een 'vlakke' filter in zoals in de Variphone & Beter Horen doppen (Exinore/Comfoor)?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door marcel_
> 
> De otoplastiken van ronell, zit daar een 'vlakke' filter in zoals in de Variphone & Beter Horen doppen (Exinore/Comfoor)?



Ja. Ik ben toevallig ook aan het orienteren voor oordoppen (pas nog dit topic doorgelezen) en vorige week vrijdag Ronell ff op bezoek gehad. Ze hebben idd filters met lineaire/egale demping over het gehele geluidsspectrum.

(Daarnaast spreekt hun service mij best wel aan en ze zijn niet eens zo heel duur. [8D])

----------


## Outline

Ik heb zelf de Beter Horen (in Den Bosch) ER Flexcomfort met 25Db Filters en vraag me af of iemand anders ook ervaring heeft met deze sterkte? Heb ze voor het eerst gebruikt met Coldplay en kan zeggen dat het wel heel erg aardig werkt en (heb errug moeilijke oren) na gewenning ze ook heel comfortabel dragen.

Ze kosten in juni 2005 160,- Euro (wat was de code voor 't Euro-teken ook alweer?) en heb daar een verzekering bij afgesloten voor 13,- Euro. Heb er tot op heden toe geen spijt van.

M'n vriendin heeft bij de Beter Horen in Maarssen eentje laten aanmeten (want rechts zonder gehoorgang geboren en dus doof) maar die kreeg hele andere. Dus je moet wel goed opletten en aangeven dat je ze ook daadwerkelijk in de muziekbranche gebruikt! Moet trouwens nog steeds ff de MiniMag in haar oor schijnen en kijken waar die gehoorgang daadwerkelijk ophoudt! Ben er zeer benieuwd naar!

Overigens lijkt het beroep van Audicien mij ook rete interessant! Maar dat zal ook wel en beroepsmatige interesse zijn...

BTW: MeetMusicMagazine heeft vorig jaar een heel stuk over de oren en horen gedaan. Heel leerzaam...

MAAR GOED: iemand een reactie?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

25 dB filters (oranje??) werken erg goed.
Als je naar Beter Horen gaat kan je het beste melden dat je ze voor muziektoepassingen gebruikt: ze noteren dan zgn. oordoppen voor motorrijders, zonder koordje en verzonken filters.

----------


## mverdult

Ik heb gewoon 3 weg in-ears gekocht bij : www.in-ears.nl   ( UE10 pro )

Heb nu een supergeluid in mijn oren met 2 laag en 1 hoog driver in m'n in-ears, dus de muziek staat niet meer zo hard en het klinkt fantastisch ! Alleen de hoge prijs van 1075 euro viel wat tegen, maar dan heb je ook wat....

----------


## masterblaster

Ik heb de mijne ook bij beter horen vandaan.
Maar Beterhoren is geen concern maar elke winkel is een alleen staand bedrijf wat wil zeggen dat ze andere dingen mogen verkopen maar het via beterhoren kunnen bestellen.
Ik heb mijn filters namelijk van het merk Exinore terwijl mijn collega exact hetzelfde product heeft laten aanmeten ook bij beterhoren maar hij heeft compleet andere doppen als ik.
Trouwens de volgende keer zou ik mijn doppen bestellen op filterz.nl dit zijn namelijk de beste in-ear doppen die je op het moment kan vinden

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Trouwens de volgende keer zou ik mijn doppen bestellen op filterz.nl dit zijn namelijk de beste in-ear doppen die je op het moment kan vinden



Dit is gebaseerd op...???

Ik heb sinds vorige week oordoppen van Ronell. Ik hoef er totaal niet de deur voor uit (verkoper komt bij mij aan huis voor de informatie en het opmeten) en de prijs valt ook nog mee (114 euro ex BTW of zo).  :Smile:

----------


## lifesound

> Ik heb gewoon 3 weg in-ears gekocht bij : www.in-ears.nl   ( UE10 pro )
> 
> Heb nu een supergeluid in mijn oren met 2 laag en 1 hoog driver in m'n in-ears, dus de muziek staat niet meer zo hard en het klinkt fantastisch ! Alleen de hoge prijs van 1075 euro viel wat tegen, maar dan heb je ook wat....



Als ik het goed begrijp is dit dus geen 3-weg, maar 2-weg met dubbel laag.
Variphone ES3 is bvb wel echte 3-weg met dus een laag, mid en hoog driver.
En die zetten er op hun site ook even bij dat het niet in elk oor past...

----------


## marcel

> Trouwens de volgende keer zou ik mijn doppen bestellen op filterz.nl dit zijn namelijk de beste in-ear doppen die je op het moment kan vinden



Onzinnig stelling .. Het is vooral de marketing, puur gericht op de uitgaanssector, van filterz die heel erg goed is. De oordopjes zijn zeker ok (zeker voor het geld), maar verwacht er geen wonderen van.

Voor uitgaanspubliek zijn het prima doppen, voor een roadie die niets met het afstellen van het geluid te maken heeft idem, net als bijvoorbeeld horeca personeel, maar als technicus of DJ zou ik toch voor doppen gaan met een 'ER' filter (ER15 heeft mijn voorkeur), zoals de doppen van bijvoorbeeld Variphone, Exinore en Earproof.

De filtering van de doppen met een 'ER' filter is veel 'vlakker' dan de filtering van het door filterz gebruikte systeem, de dempingswaarden laten dit duidelijk zien. Juist die 'vlakke' filtering is in mijn oren één van de belangrijkste aspecten voor een DJ/technicus bij het aanschaffen van gehoorbescherming.

Kortom, filterz levert zeker een goed product, maar ze zijn zeker niet 'het beste', want van een 'vlakke' filtering is zeker geen sprake bij filterz.

Marcel

----------


## moderator

Humor @ inears site....hebben nu herfstaktie :Frown:

----------


## masterblaster

> Onzinnig stelling .. Het is vooral de marketing, puur gericht op de uitgaanssector, van filterz die heel erg goed is. De oordopjes zijn zeker ok (zeker voor het geld), maar verwacht er geen wonderen van.
> 
> Voor uitgaanspubliek zijn het prima doppen, voor een roadie die niets met het afstellen van het geluid te maken heeft idem, net als bijvoorbeeld horeca personeel, maar als technicus of DJ zou ik toch voor doppen gaan met een 'ER' filter (ER15 heeft mijn voorkeur), zoals de doppen van bijvoorbeeld Variphone, Exinore en Earproof.
> 
> De filtering van de doppen met een 'ER' filter is veel 'vlakker' dan de filtering van het door filterz gebruikte systeem, de dempingswaarden laten dit duidelijk zien. Juist die 'vlakke' filtering is in mijn oren één van de belangrijkste aspecten voor een DJ/technicus bij het aanschaffen van gehoorbescherming.
> 
> Kortom, filterz levert zeker een goed product, maar ze zijn zeker niet 'het beste', want van een 'vlakke' filtering is zeker geen sprake bij filterz.
> 
> Marcel




Ok met dat beste ben ik iets uitgeschoten want je kan altijd wel ergens iets beters op de markt vinden.
Maar mijn uitspraak was gebasseerd op een test van meerdere doppen (meen dat het gewoon de consumentengids was) en daarbij kwamen hun filters het beste uit de bus en zoals je zecht de marketing dat meerdere dj's ze hebben help natuurlijk ook mee aan mijn mening.

----------


## Outline

Zoals ik al zei, ik heb de ER-filters van 25Db erin zitten en dat bevalt me prima! Liever wat zachter in de oren dan alsnog een sluipmoordenaar binnen halen! Want: 110Db-15Db=95Db. En da's nog altijd aardig hard voor langere duur!... Komt bij dat we allemaal ook weten dat er op de lueke feestjes en disco's enz vaak genoeg nog harder dan 110Db 'gedraaid' wordt. Vandaar dat ik ze toch wat sterker heb genomen. En omdat m'n maat 15Db heeft en het eigenlijk ook te weinig verschil vindt maken.

Overigens lijkt me het moeilijk vergelijken tenzij ze een LAB-opstelling hebben gemaakt met alleen de filters. Waardoor je uiteindelijk ook weer niks weet over het draagcomfort. Zeker omdat dit ook zeer persoonlijk is...

----------


## LJ_jacob

Vandaan m'n earmo doppen opgehaald met witte filters voor vooral disco werk. Aan laten meten doro AB hoortechniek in den haag. 
Ik ben zo snel even vergeten wat de dempingswaarde van de witte filters was, weet iemand hier dat? staat ook niet in het boekje enzo...

----------


## Funkmaster

Ik heb ondertussen al een maandje of drie mijn Variphone oordopjes. Laten maken bij Beo in Gent. En ik kan echt niet meer zonder. Vroeger altijd maar prutsen met universele oordoppen of wegwerp prutsen. Ik ben ze al ene keer vergeten op een optreden en ik heb het me nog nooit zo beklaagd.
Sinds ik ze heb, heb ik geen last meer van oorsuizingen 's avonds, geen last meer van een zware kop na een fuif.

Ik heb nu -15dB steken, maar kan makkelijk een andere filter insteken als ik dit wil.

----------


## Funmaker

Funkmaster wat hebben je die dingetjes gekost?
Contact gegevens?

En zijn ze minstens evengoed als die gele cilinders die je na 1-2
 keer kan weggooien?

Wat hoor je nog? (bv op een doorsnee fuif)

----------


## Funkmaster

175 incl btw. Contactgegevens kun je wel vinden op BeoSite
Het zijn op maat gemaakte oordoppen, dus als je vraagt hoe ze zijn in vergelijking met van die wegwerp-universele dopjes? Valt gewoon niet te vergelijken...
Op een doorsnee fuif hoor je alles nog super, zelfs iets helderder vind ik. Je krijgt wel wat meer sub binnen omdat je lichaam nu eenmal als klankkast werkt. Het zijn lineare doppen dus dempen ze alles gelijk.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Funkmaster wat hebben je die dingetjes gekost?
> Contact gegevens?
> 
> En zijn ze minstens evengoed als die gele cilinders die je na 1-2
> keer kan weggooien?
> 
> Wat hoor je nog? (bv op een doorsnee fuif)



zijn dat dezelfde als de Exinore's of zijn het echte inears met versterking? -edit- hetzelfde als de exniores.

Deze waren destijds 149 euro meen ik.

ik heb zelf de Exinore's. En als inears deze:



qua geluid hetzelfde als de op maat gemaakte inears (dual driver, 1 voor mid en hoog 1 voor laag, veel laag) en qua uiterlijk deels als de opmaat gemaakte, maar met standaard fitting in het oor.

Scheelt de helft qua geld, ziet er mooi uit en zeker belangrijk klinkt net zo goed.

Echt een aanrader

Als backup heb ik een setje sennheiser ie-3's ook erg fijn, alleen single driver.

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoort dit onderwerp hier... of bij onze vriendjes van het geluid....


Ik gebruik zelf als lichttechnieker momenteel standaard veiligheidsoordopjes... maar deze voldoen toch niet echt....

Wat gebruiken jullie? Ik wil mijn oren beschermen tegen punkers en housers terwijl ik licht bedien... dus moet nog wel iets horen van het geluid om qua licht toch mee te zijn....


Greetz,

W

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ben zelf al meer dan 4 jaar een enthousiast gebruiker van de Elacin ER FlexComfort otoplastieken. Naar keuze te verkrijgen met een demping van 15 of 25 dB. Ik heb de versie met 25 dB, en heb ze eigenlijk altijd bij me als ik verwacht dat iets harder kan gaan gaan dan ik zou willen.
Prijs ligt meen ik rond de 160 euro.

http://www.elacin.nl/elacin_nl/index.html


Groet, Rob.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Bij Beter Horen Beter Horen Website Homepage koop je voor 120 euro een set oordoppen op maat. Je kan kiezen uit 6 verschillende filters, waarvan 1 genaamd comfort disco: deze heeft een vlakke frequentiecurve.

----------


## marciano

Tuurlijk zijn op maat gemaakte doppen het beste maar dat merk je ook gelijk in de prijs ik gebruik Elacin ER 20 S doppen die kosten uit me hoofd 15,- hierin zit een filter een demping heeft van 20DB. 

Elcea bij producten dan het laatse product dit zijn de doppen die ik bedoel.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Als jij lichttech bent, of iets anders doet in de entertainment herrie  :Wink:  en elke dag / om de dag, elke week in de stampende sounds staat ben je blij met "echte" aangemeete oordoppen want van die andere krijg je bij regelmatig gebruik echt pijn in je oren.

En het comfort is me de 160 euris echt 300% meer dan waard. Ik wil niet meer anders.

Tevens heb ik voor mijn oordoppen verschillende filters en tevens kan ik i.p.v. een filter ook een speakertje naar mini jack inplggen voor mijn mp3 speler of om bijv. even te checken of een inear beltje het doet e.d. ook erg handig.

M.V.G

----------


## Mathijs

Zoals eerder vermeld: beter horen.
Kunnen voor een nette prijs hele fijne oordoppen op maat maken.
Voordeel: zitten door heel nederland.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Tuurlijk zijn op maat gemaakte doppen het beste maar dat merk je ook gelijk in de prijs ik gebruik Elacin ER 20 S doppen die kosten uit me hoofd €15,- hierin zit een filter een demping heeft van 20DB. 
> 
> Elcea bij producten dan het laatse product dit zijn de doppen die ik bedoel.



Dit lijkt me echt geen goede oplossing als je serieus op zoek bent naar oordoppen. Ook de fabrikant vindt dat ze hun beperkingen hebben:





> De ELACIN ER 20S® is de enige conventionele gehoorbeschermer in ons assortiment. Voor* incidenteel en niet langdurig gebruik* kan deze standaard (confectie)gehoorbeschermer een goede uitkomst bieden.



Groet, Rob.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Ik heb ze nu ook nog van 2 tientjes... maar volgende week laat ik ze bij Schonenberg hoorcomfort op maat maken.

speciale uitvoering voor mensen die in de licht/geluidsbranche werken
ik meen 155.- + 2 jaar verzekering 20.-

----------


## mvdmeulen

ik heb sinds een jaar een set doppen van earfoon met speciale muziek filters (filtercode BM)
ben hier zeer tevreden over met name vanwege het feit dat je stemmen van mensen in je directe omgeving wel heel duidelijk hoort maar het omgevingsgeluid en het geluid van je systeem flink gedempt word
zijn ook op maat gemaakt

groeten
mark

----------


## Sandman

Nog even over mixen met oordoppen in:
Ik heb de ER-15 (op maat). Ik heb het gevoel dat ik met oordoppen in veel fijner kan mixen. Zonder oordoppen is het voor mij één grote bak herrie en met oordoppen in is het net of alles veel rustiger is. Met oordoppen in kan ik veel beter onderscheid maken tussen de verschillende instrumenten. 

Iemand ervaring hiermee? En is het acceptabel om met oordoppen in te mixen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Eén grote bak herrie? Dan ga je gewoon zachter met je master. Oordoppen hebben toch niet hetzelfde klankbeeld als open oren en het meeste publiek staat met open oren, dus ik ook. Enkel als er bandjes komen die niet onder de 110 dB kunnen blijven of als het publiek zelf ook al met oordoppen in staat, doe ik ze zelf ook wel in (maar dan sta ik op een klus die ik liever had vermeden).

----------


## Berend

Mijn oordoppen zijn van Comfoor, zitten prima en hebben regelmatig hun dienst bewezen. Ik ervaar zelf wel dat het veel lastiger praten is, omdat je jezelf harder hoort, en dus niet meer goed in kan schatten hoe hard je nou praat.
Mixen met oordoppen in, brengt het gevaar met zich mee dat je het volume teveel opschroeft, omdat het niet meer zo hard klinkt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Wat ik aan enkelen hier wil melden, is dat ook als je niet zo vaak mixt of roadie-t wat dan ook, oordoppen zijn goud waard. Heb je 1 klus met die dingen in, hebben ze hun geld al opgebracht omdat jij geen gehoorschade hebt. Bezoekje aan een concert: oordoppen mee. Laatst was ik ze vergeten (en dat noemt zich geluidstech :Embarrassment: ) en stond er een figuur naast mijn oor op zijn vingers te fluiten. Weg 16 khz gehoor.

----------


## SPS

> Mixen met oordoppen in, brengt het gevaar met zich mee dat je het volume teveel opschroeft, omdat het niet meer zo hard klinkt .



Berend toch!
Een beetje FOH tech mixt toch echt met een dB meter op de rand van de tafel erbij hoor!
Anders ga je so-wie-so gedurende het event steeds harder omdat je oren zich zelf beschermen tegen te lang te hard! 

Paul.

----------


## Sandman

> Berend toch!
> Een beetje FOH tech mixt toch echt met een dB meter op de rand van de tafel erbij hoor!
> Anders ga je so-wie-so gedurende het event steeds harder omdat je oren zich zelf beschermen tegen te lang te hard! 
> 
> Paul.



Afgezien van het volume (want een dB meter is inderdaad wel nodig) wat kunnen jullie dan zeggen met mixen met oordoppen in? Ik vind het zelf eigenlijk heerlijk. Ook al wordt er 100 dB gedraaid klinkt voor mij alles veel rustig en kan ik veel beter en nauwkeuriger naar bepaalde elementen in de muziek luisteren.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Tuurlijk is het rustiger en ik hoor ook graag de muzikale details in mijn geluidsbeeld terugkomen, maar dan zijn we verkeerd om bezig: we zijn ervoor om zulke rommelige problemen op te lossen en het geluid beter te maken en oordoppen zijn geen oplossing voor je publiek.
Vergis je ook niet in je PA, daar ligt het soms ook aan als het een rommeltje wordt, het zijn niet altijd de knopjes op je mengtafel.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik, en ondertussen het halve dorp dat zich wel eens beig houdt met lampjes en geluid heeft ondertussen wel een setje alpines in zijn koffer zitten.

Bij mij gaan ze niet vaak in, maar als ik met mijn lichttafel naast een halfdove jumpert van 16 staat die denkt dat de monitor pas werkt als hij kraakt is het prettig te weten dat ik altijd wel een setje bij heb.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Over die oordoppen.
Ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een setje oordoppen, aangezien je op sommige locatie's volumes te verduren krijgt die *** eigenlijk zou moeten verbieden. Maar met de huidige technologien, wat is dan de beste oplossing?
Ik las over Filterz, maar ik krijg de indruk dat deze het geluid vervormen aangezien deze bepaalde frequenties filteren. Klopt dit vermoeden?

Verder las ik nog over Exinore ER Flexcomfort 25db. 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee.

En ja, ik heb de zoekfuntie gebruikt. Maar deze topics zijn toch al weer wat ouder. Wou graag wat ervaringen horen met dopjes van nu.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## moderator

Jasper, je reactie even verplaatst, de onderwerpen over gehoorbescherming zijn wellicht al van een wat oudere datum, het menselijk gehoor evolueert niet echt meer....De relevantie van een onderwerp van nog geen tien jaar oud ten opzichte van gehoorbescherming die je nu aan wil gaan schaffen is dus zeker nog.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Over die oordoppen.
> Ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een setje oordoppen, aangezien je op sommige locatie's volumes te verduren krijgt die *** eigenlijk zou moeten verbieden. Maar met de huidige technologien, wat is dan de beste oplossing?
> Ik las over Filterz, maar ik krijg de indruk dat deze het geluid vervormen aangezien deze bepaalde frequenties filteren. Klopt dit vermoeden?
> 
> Verder las ik nog over Exinore ER Flexcomfort 25db. 
> Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee.
> 
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Niemand die me antwoorden kan geven op deze vragen?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Over die oordoppen.
> Ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een setje oordoppen, aangezien je op sommige locatie's volumes te verduren krijgt die *** eigenlijk zou moeten verbieden. Maar met de huidige technologien, wat is dan de beste oplossing?
> Ik las over Filterz, maar ik krijg de indruk dat deze het geluid vervormen aangezien deze bepaalde frequenties filteren. Klopt dit vermoeden?
> 
> Verder las ik nog over Exinore ER Flexcomfort 25db. 
> Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee.
> 
> En ja, ik heb de zoekfuntie gebruikt. Maar deze topics zijn toch al weer wat ouder. Wou graag wat ervaringen horen met dopjes van nu.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



De Exinore ER lijkt verdacht veel op mijn Comfoor ER15 (bij Beter Horen aan laten meten).

Ja, wat kan ik zeggen, klinken prima. Mogelijk niet 100% recht, maar is mij nooit opgevallen. 
Standaard werkwijze bij mij is om te soundchecken zonder doppen, en pas na het 2e nummer (als ik tevreden ben met de sound) de doppen in te doen.
Het 3e nummer verander ik weinig, maar luister vooral, waarna ik 100% zeker weet hoe alles klinkt.
Mixen met doppen is anders, omdat je jezelf hoort, en de buitenwereld een stuk minder. Klinkt een beetje alsof je lekker rustig naar een CD luistert.

Als ik naar een concert o.i.d. ga gaan altijd mijn doppies mee.

+1 voor comfoor: Heb deze set nu bijna 2 jaar en ze begonnen minder lekker te zitten. Vorige week nieuwe afgietsels laten maken en kan maandag nieuwe doppen (volledig onder garantie) afhalen.

Over Filterz kan ik kort zijn, op Dempingswaarden - Filterz Oordoppen op maat, Gehoorbeschermers, Oordopjes, Otoplastieken, online winkel bestellen, dealers en winkels door heel Nederland. kun je zien dat ze niet recht/vlak zijn. Ze verwijzen daar zelf door (voor vlakke filters) naar ER9/15/25 filters.
Hé... dat zijn bekende typenummers :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj-wojcik

na aanleiding van het bericht dat ik gelezen heb. Wil ik even melden dat ik ook zeer blij ben met mijn aangemeten otoplastieken van Alpine. En nu wilde ik ze even opzoeken op de site van alpine en zag een goedkope oplossing voor mensen die niet het geld hebben om dure dopjes te kopen. (hoewel ik de prijs nog mee vond vallen)

Gehoorbescherming bij luide muziek

hoewel ik de aangemeten toch beter vind. en ook altijd handig met die verschillende filters. Heb zelf dan ook de groene f7 en de blauwe f6. specificaties kan ik nu niet vinden. Maar zal wel op het certificaat staan wat je erbij krijgt.

En voor Jasper, Bij Paul Blok bij mij om de hoek zijn ze zeer vriendelijk en kunnen je alles uit leggen. Heb ik ze ook vandaan.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Bijna elke audicien/gehoorapparatenwinkel/muziekinstrumentenwinkel heeft dat soort dopjes liggen voor 14 - 25 euro. Het merk verschilt (alpine, comfoor, earprotection, etc...), de werking niet.

Zijn leuk, niet echt vlak en ze worden vervelend als je ze lang in hebt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Gehoorbescherming bij luide muziek



Met deze dopjes wordt je nog net zo snel doof als zonder doppen.
Wil je een betrouwbare demping neem dan de aloude oorproppen die je in elkaar moet draaien alvorens je ze in je oor plaatst.
Wil je betrouwbare demping en toch ook nog een behoorlijke geluidskwaliteit kunnen waarnemen dan zijn eigenlijk alleen de op maat gemaakte doppen geschikt.
De prijs hiervoor is alleszins redelijk, vergeet niet dat gehoorschade onomkeerbaar is :EEK!:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Met deze dopjes wordt je nog net zo snel doof als zonder doppen.
> Wil je een betrouwbare demping neem dan de aloude oorproppen die je in elkaar moet draaien alvorens je ze in je oor plaatst.
> Wil je betrouwbare demping en toch ook nog een behoorlijke geluidskwaliteit kunnen waarnemen dan zijn eigenlijk alleen de op maat gemaakte doppen geschikt.
> De prijs hiervoor is alleszins redelijk, vergeet niet dat gehoorschade onomkeerbaar is



Tuurlijk joh!
Heb jaren met musicsafe's gewerkt en geloof mijn maar, dingen dempen prima. Niet vlak, maar wel demping (als je ze goed inbrengt).
Als je hiermee 20 dB dempt, scheelt dit al enorm in het risico wat je loopt. 't is niet de wereld, maar niet onaardig (voor het geld). 
Die gele dingen dempen alles, maar klinken nergens naar.
Wil je gegarandeerd geen oorschade, stop dan was in je oren.

Ook met op maat gemaakte doppen loop je risico op schade, net zo goed als met elke vorm van bescherming: Je moet weten wanneer en hoe je het toe moet passen.

----------


## Q-av

> Met deze dopjes wordt je nog net zo snel doof als zonder doppen.
> Wil je een betrouwbare demping neem dan de aloude oorproppen die je in elkaar moet draaien alvorens je ze in je oor plaatst.
> Wil je betrouwbare demping en toch ook nog een behoorlijke geluidskwaliteit kunnen waarnemen dan zijn eigenlijk alleen de op maat gemaakte doppen geschikt.
> De prijs hiervoor is alleszins redelijk, vergeet niet dat gehoorschade onomkeerbaar is



Verklaar u nader?

Dat je zoieso nog schade krijgt langs je oordoppen door sub wist ik al.
Maar waarom zouden deze volgens jou niet goed zijn?
Ik heb een aantal setjes spare voor als ik mijn op maat doppen weer eens kwijt ben en moet zeggen dat ik zonder piepjes of brommetjes wegloop.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Verklaar u nader?



De keren dat ik zelf die dingen heb gebruikt lekte ze echt aan alle kanten.
Daarbij zijn ze lastig in te brengen, is het niet duidelijk wanneer ze goed zitten en dempen ze minder dan de fabrikant pretendeert.

----------


## Zheny

ik heb zelf een setje filterz en ze bevallen prima, heb helemaal niet het idee dat ze vervormen.

ik krijg wel eens de opmerking: wat heb jij je koptelefoon HARRDDD :EEK!: !

----------


## moderator

en daar ben je trots op?

----------


## renevanh

> ik krijg wel eens de opmerking: wat heb jij je koptelefoon HARRDDD!



Tsja... dat krijg je dan.
Als ik tijdens het werken op monitors even m'n dopje uitdoe om een paar tellen goed te luisteren moet ik ook altijd heel snel m'n cue wedge omlaag draaien, die staat dan ook al snel te hard.
Je staat echter wel met doppen van -20db (of meer) in je oren. Dat helpt goed tegen drumgeweld of vlak achter/naast speaker staan, maar je wilt boven die herrie uit je wedge of koptelefoon toch horen. In jouw oren is het dan misschien 90db, maar bij iemand zonder doppen is dat mooi 110db, en da's wel hard ja.

Gelukkig weet je dat allemaal en draai je snel je koptelefoon/wedge terug als er iemand zonder doppen aankomt (mag ik hopen...)  :Wink:

----------


## Zheny

> en daar ben je trots op?



dat hoor je mij niet zeggen toch?
is gewoon een bijkomstigheid waar ik wel vaak last van heb, als ik met een collega moet draaien.






> Gelukkig weet je dat allemaal en draai je snel je koptelefoon/wedge terug als er iemand zonder doppen aankomt (mag ik hopen...)



ik wil het wel eens vergeten eerlijk gezegd :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Freek Fokker

> en daar ben je trots op?



Hij bedoeld dat hij zn hp hard heeft staan vanwege zijn oordoppen. Niet geheel raar ofzo.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hij bedoeld dat hij zn hp hard heeft staan vanwege zijn oordoppen. Niet geheel raar ofzo.



Je kan natuurlijk ook een setje stereo in-ears gebruiken, die doen dubbel dienst als koptelefoon en doppen tegelijk.  :Smile:

----------


## Beatpower

Beste lezers,

In 2003 is dit onderwerp al aan de orde geweest, maar de destijds geplaatste weblinks en genoemde merken zijn niet meer aan de orde.

Graag wil ik binnenkort gehoorbescherming aan laten meten.
Ik draai wel eens op feestjes en vindt het van belang dat gehoorbescherming zo min mogelijk aan het klankbeeld veranderd.
Omdat ik de bescherming ook wil dragen bij een avondje uitgaan mogen ze niet te veel opvallen.

Van collegas hoor ik de namen Beter Horen en dergelijke, natuurlijk zijn er nog meer bedrijven op te noemen.

Welke zou jij mij aanraden als je mijn eisen nagaat?

----------


## marcel

Het topic uit 2003 is naar mijn mening nog aardig actueel, genoemde merken zijn volgens mij ook nog allemaal in actief in deze branche.

Maar goed... Als ik je dan wat zou moeten adviseren, dan zijn het otoplastieken met een ER filter, deze geven de meest vlakke filtering, maar je moet niet de illusie hebben dat er filters bestaan die het gehele geluidsbeeld intact laten, elke filter tast het geluidsbeeld aan, ook de ER filters.

Merken Otoplastieken die de ER filters gebruiken zijn o.a. Exinore (o.a. verkrijgbaar via de winkels van Schoonenberg Hoorcomfort) en Earproof. ER filters zijn verkrijgbaar in 9, 15 en 25 db demping.

Zelf heb ik oordoppen van Earproof, de doppen van Exinore en Earproof zijn vrijwel gelijk (komen volgens mij zelfs uit hetzelfde productie lab), alleen bij Earproof liggen de filters helemaal verzonken in de dop, terwijl ze er bij Exinore een beetje boven op liggen. Voordeel van de Earproof's is dan ook dat het prettiger draagt in combinatie met een hoofdtelefoon (minder kans dat de schelp op de oordop drukt), en ze vallen wat minder op.

De Earproofs zijn wel een paar tientjes duurder dan de Exinore's, maar dat had ik er graag voor over. Earproof komt voor dat geld trouwens ook gewoon bij jou thuis of op de zaak om de afgietsels van je oren te maken.

Bij zowel de Exinore's als de Earproof's is het ook heel eenvouding om filters te wisselen. Zo heb ik zelf filters van 9 en 15 db, en afhankelijk van klus/locatie bepaal ik welke filters ik die avond gebruik.

Een goedkoper alternatief zou nog Filterz kunnen zijn, ook gewoon goede doppen, maar met een minder vlakke demping, en de filters zijn volgens mij niet wisselbaar.

Informatie over Exinore vind je op EXINORE gehoorbescherming, Earproof is te vinden op earproof | in-ear monitor, protect & communication solutions en Filterz op Filterz Oordoppen op maat, Gehoorbeschermers, Oordopjes, Otoplastieken, online winkel bestellen, dealers en winkels door heel Nederland.. Ook een aardige link is Oordoppenshop.nl - Oordoppen, Gehoorbeschermers, oordopjes op maat én universeel! Gehoorbescherming voor jou. waar je de producten van zowel Filterz als Earproof kunt bestellen.

Marcel

----------


## Stage-Q

ik heb ze ook gewoon bij Beter Horen gehaald.

Gewoon even langs in 1 van hun winkels, ff meten, en een week later zijn ze klaar.

Prima dopjes, nog geen enkel probleem mee gehad.

----------


## geenstijl21

Ronell Europe de specialist in otoplastieken en gehoorbescherming op maat 

Goeie ervaring mee, punt.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hier ook Ronell.

Maareh... Een DJ met ortoplastieken? Dat is net zoiets als een Formule-1-coureur met 2 ooglapjes? (Doet meer kwaad dan goed!)

Daarnaast is dat topic uit 2003 nog steeds actueel genoeg.

----------


## Furby

Ik gebruik Musician Earplugs van Variphone. 25 dB demping. Prima service, ze komen de doppen op locatie opmeten als je dat wilt. 2 a 3 weken later heb je ze thuis gestuurd.

Variphone.nl &bull; professionele gehoorzorg &bull; gehooronderzoek &bull; gehoorbeschermers

Ik baal als een stekker als ik ze eens vergeten ben...

----------


## Beatpower

> Hier ook Ronell.
> 
> Maareh... Een DJ met ortoplastieken? Dat is net zoiets als een Formule-1-coureur met 2 ooglapjes? (Doet meer kwaad dan goed!)



Ben ik niet mee eens. Die ooglapjes die jij bedoelt onststaan vanzelf als je maar vaak genoeg zonder gehoorbescherming draait.
Wat een rotgevoel geeft het na een paar dagen carnaval als je oren helemaal dicht zijn geslagen door de "herrie".

Bingo Players gebruiken ook gewoon de gegoten doppen van Beter Horen.
Sommige andere DJ's vinden het overbodig omdat ze tog constant de hoofdtelefoon op hebben. 



@ Furby:
Raad jij 25dB demping aan voor mijn toepassing?
Marcel gebruikt 9 en 15 dB filters las ik.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als DJ moet je het volume ook in de gaten houden (in veel gevallen), dan zijn oordoppen no-go. Zet het volume maar lager.

----------


## Furby

> @ Furby:
> Raad jij 25dB demping aan voor mijn toepassing?
> Marcel gebruikt 9 en 15 dB filters las ik.



Ik ben drummer en gebruik de op maat gegoten doppen in de oefenruimte, als ik uit ga, of als ik concerten/ festivals bezoek. Met optredens speel ik met een universele in-ear monitor. Doorgaans vind ik het persoonlijk in discotheken en festivals zo hard, dat ik die -25 dB echt wel fijn vind. Ik zou persoonlijk niet voor slechts 9 of 15 dB gaan. Maar dat is mijn mening.

Ik weet niet hoe hard je als DJ draait? Standje oorpijn of ís er met *lichte* stemverheffing nog te praten? En draai je continu met een hoofdtelefoon op beide oren? Is de hoofdtelefoon gesloten of open? Als je continu met een hoofdtelefoon op je oren staat, kun je wellicht volstaan met een goede gesloten hoofdtelefoon. Enfin, dit soort vragen kunnen voor jou je keuze qua demping beantwoorden.

Ik ben geen expert op dit gebied. Maar wel zuinig op mijn oren, en gezien het feit dat ik drum en in een kleine oefenruimte het geluid niet weg kan, maar tegen de muren reflecteert, heb ik voor 25 dB gekozen.

Ik heb geen ervaring als DJ en kan je niet echt van goed advies voorzien. Maar als het zo is dat je met otoplastieken onder je hoofdtelefoon wilt draaien, ben je volgens mij niet helemaal juist bezig... 

Ik weet alleen dat ik met uitgaan, als bezoeker, zeer tevreden ben met 25 dB. 9 dB lijkt mij sowieso erg weinig, dus ik zou als ik jou was de keuze laten tussen 15 en 25 dB.

Succes!

----------


## melvyn

Welke filter van ronell hebben jullie erin zitten?.. Heb ze zelf ook en ben benieuwd welke jullie hebben.

----------


## marcel

Beatpower,

25 db demping is, naar mijn idee, voor jou toepassing veel te veel. Kan me het van Furby wel voorstellen, aangezien hij drummer is, maar voor DJ gebruik is 25db demping echt veel te veel denk ik.

Zelf heb ik, bij het laten aanmeten van de doppen, in eerste instantie gekozen voor 15db filters, en heb daar later nog de 9db versie bij besteld.

De 15db filters gebruik ik vaak als ik moet draaien op een locatie waar ik als DJ zelf in het zaal geluid sta (wat vaak gebeurt als je gebruik maakt van het huis-systeem), tijdens mijn werkzaamheden als partyfotograaf en/of als evenement beveiliger. Ook kies ik voor deze filters als ik zelf een avondje ga stappen (kroeg/club bezoek).

De 9db filters kies ik meestal als ik moet draaien met een traditionele drive in show opstelling, waarbij je als DJ zelf aan de achterkant van het geluidsysteem staat. Met de 9db filters haal je net het harde randje van het geluid af, wat voor mij in een dergelijk opstelling vaak genoeg is om geen last te krijgen van geluidsmoeheid. De 9db filters gebruik ik ook vaak bij concert bezoek, met de 15db filters heb ik bij live concerten toch vaak het gevoel dat ik dan net iets te veel aan de 'live beleving' inlever.

Wat voor jou de beste keuze is ligt vooral aan de eisen die je stelt aan je otoplastieken. Wil je 100% zekerheid dat je nooit meer dan 80 a 85db op je oren krijgt, dan moet je kiezen voor 25db filters, of meer. Maar besef dan wel dat je waarschijnlijk ook een groot deel van de 'beleving' gaat missen, want laten we eerlijk zijn, het volume van de muziek is toch echt een onderdeel van de beleving (als dit niet zo was zouden we immers allemaal met slechts een paar 15" topjes touren...).

Ik heb bij mijn keuze een afweging gemaakt tussen bescherming en geluidsbeleving, en ben tot op heden erg tevreden met deze keuze. Sinds het gebruik van mijn Earproofs heb ik geen last meer van oorsuizen en geluidsmoeheid, terwijl ik gevoelsmatig ook niet teveel inlever op de geluidsbeleving. En ja, natuurlijk heb ik nu in een aantal gevallen geen 100% bescherming, maar ik vergelijk het maar met het gebruik van de autogordel. Het dragen van de gordel verkleind de kans op letsel bij een aanrijding aanzienlijk, maar het geeft mij zeker niet de garantie dat ik na elke crash fluitend uit de auto kan stappen, en dat accepteer ik ook iedere dag als ik in de auto stap.

Marcel

----------


## Beatpower

Dank u Marcel voor deze volledige post, dat waardeer ik echt.

Is 85dB de bovengrens van geen schade?

Een rekensommetje met de volgende gegeven waardes geeft bij een filter van 15dB nogsteeds 95B op je oren. :Big Grin: iscotheek 110dB SPL (aanname),Filter 15dB.
25dB Filters zouden dus ideaal zijn in dit geval gezien, dat zou resulteren op 85dB in je oren.

Voor mijn geval wordt het de keuze tussen 15dB of 25dB reductie.

Geluidsvolume speelt zeker mee met beleefervaring, je merkt erg goed op de dansvloer als je een een plaat zachter draait dan de plaat ervoor. Het is ook een mooi instrument om een goed nummer extra aandacht te geven.
Natuurlijk is er dan nog het gezegde; bas moet je niet horen, die moet je voelen.

Zijn er hier meer mensen met een 25dB-filter ervaring ? 
Reduceert het 'te veel' in sommige gevallen? 
Worden gesprekken minder duidelijk in vergelijking tot een 15dB filter?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Is 85dB de bovengrens van geen schade?



Zie de Arbocatalogus. Daar staat een tabel die beschrijft hoe lang je bij bepaalde volumes kan rondlopen, voordat je kans op gehoorbeschadiging hebt.
(8 uur bij 80dB, 4 uur bij 83dB, 2 uur bij 86dB, etc.)

Enne... Een discotheek kan prima op 100dB(A) draaien, dan zit je best goed met een 20dB-filter.






> Welke filter van ronell hebben jullie erin zitten?.. Heb ze zelf ook en ben benieuwd welke jullie hebben.



HT5MK heb ik erin zitten. Had eerst een andere, maar die was veel te ver van lineair vandaan.

----------


## Furby

> Geluidsvolume speelt zeker mee met beleefervaring, je merkt erg goed op de dansvloer als je een een plaat zachter draait dan de plaat ervoor. Het is ook een mooi instrument om een goed nummer extra aandacht te geven.



Misschien een hele andere discussie, maar doe je dan niet het eerst volgende nummer tekort?
Ontopic: Ik vind die beleving helemaal niet zo heel anders, als bezoeker, met doppen in. Het is allemaal een stuk zachter, maar verder waardeer ik lekkere nummers nog steeds als lekkere nummers. En ik maak bijna nooit mee dat er volumeverschillen zijn in het FOH geluidsniveau of in een discotheek. 





> Zijn er hier meer mensen met een 25dB-filter ervaring ? 
> Reduceert het 'te veel' in sommige gevallen? 
> Worden gesprekken minder duidelijk in vergelijking tot een 15dB filter?



Valt wel mee. Gesprekken worden minder duidelijk omdat iedereen in je oren staat te schreeuwen en te spugen om boven het zaalgeluid uit te komen. Dat is hinderlijker dan die demping van -25 dB.

Enfin, ik kan slechts voor mijzelf spreken, maar met stappen ben ik meer dan tevreden over mijn doppen.

----------


## Noobie

> Valt wel mee. Gesprekken worden minder duidelijk omdat iedereen in je oren staat te schreeuwen en te spugen om boven het zaalgeluid uit te komen. Dat is hinderlijker dan die demping van -25 dB.
> 
> Enfin, ik kan slechts voor mijzelf spreken, maar met stappen ben ik meer dan tevreden over mijn doppen.



Gaat natuurlijk nergens over, tegenwoordig werken we met PA's die met gemak 130 dB+ halen omdat het steeds harder lijkt te moeten. Vervolgens gaan de gasten met doppen van -25 dB naar feesten/discotheken..... is het niet handiger om gewoon max 90/100 dB aan te houden? Voor muzikanten/dj's zou maximaal 80 dB moeten worden verplicht gesteld  :Big Grin: , kun je tenminste nog wat doen met je mix. Scheelt een hoop sjouwwerk ook nog eens.

----------


## Furby

> Gaat natuurlijk nergens over, tegenwoordig werken we met PA's die met gemak 130 dB+ halen omdat het steeds harder lijkt te moeten. Vervolgens gaan de gasten met doppen van -25 dB naar feesten/discotheken..... is het niet handiger om gewoon max 90/100 dB aan te houden? Voor muzikanten/dj's zou maximaal 80 dB moeten worden verplicht gesteld , kun je tenminste nog wat doen met je mix. Scheelt een hoop sjouwwerk ook nog eens.



Nee natuurlijk gaat het nergens over. Maar je kan je voorstellen dat als je in een discotheek gaat vragen of het alsjeblieft zachter mag, dat je keihard uitgelachen wordt. Dus dan maar doppen in. Maar ik ben nog steeds een van de weinigen in een discotheek met doppen in... 

Maar 80 dB voor een live band? Ga je niet redden op een podium met een pop/rockband.

----------


## Beatpower

Zit er een aardig verschil tussen den HT5MK filters van Ronell en de ER-filters van diverse andere merken als Earproof? 
Prijsverschil is er zeerzeker, vandaar de vraag.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Maar 80 dB voor een live band? Ga je niet redden op 
> een podium met een pop/rockband.



Sterker nog, de gemiddelde drummer of blazer gaat daar in een enthousiaste passage makkelijk overheen.

----------


## marcel

> Zit er een aardig verschil tussen den HT5MK filters van Ronell en de ER-filters van diverse andere merken als Earproof? 
> Prijsverschil is er zeerzeker, vandaar de vraag.



Ik kan nergens een tabel met dempingswaarden vinden van het HT5MK filter bij Ronell, wel van de HT5.

Ik weet niet of dit één en hetzelfde filter is, maar als dit zo is snap ik ineens de opmerking die jurjen eerder maakte in dit topic (DJ met oordoppen is hetzelfde als een F1 rijder met oogkleppen oid), en zijn ervaringen met dit filter.

De filterwaarden die ik op de site van Ronell terug kan vinden zijn verre van lineair, en zijn naar mijn mening niet geschikt voor gebruik als DJ, geluidstechnicus of muzikant (hoge tonen worden bij dit filter gemiddeld maar liefst ruim 5x harder gedempt dan lage tonen). Maar goed, zoals gezegd gaat dit over o.a. het HT5 filter, en kan het heel goed zijn dat het HT5MK filter wel lineair dempt.

Misschien dat een gebruiker van het HT5MK filter op dit forum enige documentatie bij de aanschaf heeft gekregen over de dempingswaarden, want daar ben ik wel erg nieuwsgierig naar.

Marcel

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb verder geen tabellen/grafieken van de HT5MK, maar dat staat los van mijn eerdere opmerking. Deze ging niet zozeer over de demping per frequentie, maar over de algehele volumecontrole!

----------

